# Amber Whites?



## kabri

Our feed store had Amber White chicks when I was there getting some other breeds and decided to try 2. Anyone ever raised these before? I'm wondering if labels got mixed up and these are really cornish cross meat birds! They lay by the feeder and eat. Most of the day! They are HUGE compared to the other same age chicks of different breeds. Plus they are heavy, big boned legs and really wide. We were really looking for egg producers but these might have to be butchered. All descriptions I've read say they are a dual purpose breed and lay really nice big eggs. Any info you have would be appreciated!


----------



## Apyl

Sounds like you got some cornish X, can you post a pic ?


----------



## kabri

Here's one of our fat "amber white" chicks, same age as the brown Sagitta chick in the background, and about 2 weeks younger that the Dominique chicks behind it. Does this look like a cornish cross to you?


----------



## shanedavis

I'm no expert but the feet and legs look really thick to me........ I'm guessing cronX


----------



## shanedavis

shanedavis said:


> I'm no expert but the feet and legs look really thick to me........ I'm guessing cornX


----------



## ReTIRED

Get your "Smoker" ready. You're going to have some FINE-Eating in about another month.
(_my GUESS_)
Yep. LOOKS like Cornish-X.
???
-ReTIRED-
P.S. You might want to separate them and put their Water far away from their Feed _so they get more exercise.
_Perhaps you should also _consider _restricting their feed ...._somewhat....._
_if _they ARE Cornish-X.


----------



## kjohnstone

I have 11 wk old amber-whites (4), who look just like that. The white has a yellow shading that varies from bird to bird, and they are SOO much bigger than the araucanas that are just 5 days younger. Don't restrict their feed, they are growing really fast and you don't want to stunt them. Give them a nice sand pile and lots of shell. Watch for some bits of red/gold/tan spots/shadings on the feathers, you might think they are just dirt when you first see them. Check the pictures in the breed reviews,(here in the chicken forum), I thik they are in the 3rd or fourth page and the first and 3rd pictures are the best...let me put one of those up here----


----------



## kjohnstone

I thought I would share this with you, these are 2 of my Amber Whites, 12 wks old tomorrow (Fri) talking to Dude the cat. He has been "standing guard" (or so He says) Just look at the size of those feet and legs!


----------



## ReTIRED

*IF *_what I read_ on the Internet is correct, the "Amber White" chicken is
a Cross-Breed of the *Rhode Island Red *chicken and the *Rhode Island White *chicken.
They should be excellent egg-layers....and also, when the time comes (_unproductive_)....
they should be a good eating chicken.

_just what I read, *I dunno.*
_-ReTIRED- 
*P.S. *Some could be a cross between New Hampshire Red (developed from Rhode Island Red) and Rhode Island White.
Apparently it is a very good cross.


----------



## kjohnstone

ReTIRED said:


> *IF *_what I read_ on the Internet is correct, the "Amber White" chicken is
> a Cross-Breed of the *Rhode Island Red *chicken and the *Rhode Island White *chicken.
> They should be excellent egg-layers....and also, when the time comes (_unproductive_)....
> they should be a good eating chicken.
> 
> _just what I read, *I dunno.*
> _-ReTIRED-
> *P.S. *Some could be a cross between New Hampshire Red (developed from Rhode Island Red) and Rhode Island White.
> Apparently it is a very good cross.


Egzactly (as you roll your eyes up and say "I can't believe she said that...if I had a nickel...") as for the cross...I guess it's a matter of preference. It's a cross that doesn't breed true, so every breeder out there has the "recipe", must be more than 1 recipe out there.


----------



## ReTIRED

kjohnstone said:


> Egzactly (as you roll your eyes up and say "I can't believe she said that...if I had a nickel...") as for the cross...I guess it's a matter of preference. It's a cross that doesn't breed true, so every breeder out there has the "recipe", must be more than 1 recipe out there.


*???

*-ReTIRED-


----------



## kjohnstone

ReTIRED said:


> *???
> 
> *-ReTIRED-


Just that it was a bad and obvious pun...


----------



## kabri

Ok, I took this video and 2 pics of these birds. They are just about 8 weeks old now. They can't even walk up a very gently sloped ramp into the coop at night, I have to pick them up! Really don't think they are Amber whites. The darker areas on their feathers is dirt/poop. They don't really groom themselves, and get tired easily and just flop down on the ground. Here's the video (I had help from the young turkeys, LOL!) meatchix1 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

meatchix3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

meatchix2 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Having problems with uploads, I hope the links work!


----------



## shanedavis

CornX all the way ... Wonderful Sunday Dinner!!!!!


----------



## LindaR

Just by the pictures, the first birds shown do look like Cornish X. They have short thick legs. They may have been
put in the Amber White pen by mistake. The Amber White does look a cross spoken of in this feed. Any chicken can
be googled for pictures. Just put in the specific breed & the first link is usually of pictures.


----------



## LindaR

I posted a reply, but can't find it. I would say this is a Cornish X, especially saying that they set & eat all day.
I bet the Cornish Cross got put in the wrong pen. I had no idea their was a Amber White chicken.


----------

